# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  أحدث المطابخ العالميه وكل مايلزمكم من إحتياجات ديكوريه هنا ....

## ** بنت مصرية **

ر


صباح الخيرات والمسرات على الحلوين والحلوات

رغم انى لست من هواة اللف على النت

 لأنكم عارفين طبعا الموصلات وصعوبتها 

بس وقعت من يومين كده بموضوع تووووحفه

 قولت أجيبه واضيف ليه وأظبطه 

لانى عارف انه هيفدكم جدا 

هجمع فيه كل مايتعلق بالمطبخ 

من ديكورات وإحتياجات


ياعنى الى بده يعمل مطبخ جديد

 ماعليه إلا إنه يدخل هنا 

ويشوف ويختار



أسيبكم بقى مع المطابخ الجونان دى 

إنتظرونى راجعلكم حالا

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*فى البداية هعرض ليكم اشكال متنوعة*

* وديزاينات مختلفة من المطابخ* 



 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 




*إتعرفنا على اشكال المطابخ*


*نبـــدا فــى ترتيبـــه*



*يتبـــــــع*



إنتظرونى راجعلكم

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

هناك نقاط هامة يجب الاهتمام بها عند تصميم المطبخ 

- مراعاة أماكن الفتحات

 ( الأبواب و الشبابيك) 

مع توزيع وحدات المطبخ . 
- معرفة الأجهزة الموجودة بالمطبخ قبل التصميم لتحديد أماكنها وهى : 
الثلاجة , غسالة أطباق , بوتاجاز , غسالة ملابس , مراوح شفط 





- الحفاظ على وجود مثلث العمل مترابط بشكل جيد , هذا المثلث هو العلاقة بين الأجهزة الثلاثة (الحوض ، الموقد ، الثلاجة) 

حيث تتركز فيه غالبية الأعمال في المطبخ

 و مراعاة أن يكون مثلث العمل 

خالي من قطع الأثاث

الاخشاب المناسبة للمطابخ 
يفضل استخدام أنواع الأخشاب 

التي تتميز بالصلابة وتتحمل الأبخرة والرطوبة

 وكذلك درجات الحرارة العالية 

ومن أنواع الخشب التي يفضل العمل بها في المطبخ

 (القرو ، الزان) 

وتعتبر أكثر الأخشاب ملائمة نظراً لصلابتهم

 وقلة نسبة الرطوبة فيهم ويكون معامل

 الانكماش والتمدد فيهم أقل ما يكون 

ويمكن أن يكون بلونهم الطبيعي الفاتح

 أو صبغها بأي لون مطلوب . 

كذلك يمكن استخدام حشوة خشب M.D.F 

الجيد جداً في أعمال الدهانات أو القشرة



- أسطح الوحدات:

 
الجرانيت والرخام : 

يعتبر أكثر المواد ملائمة لأسطح الأعداد في المطبخ ويرجع ذلك لأنهم أكثر المواد صلابة

 وأقلها تأثير بالرطوبة والحرارة

 ويفضل استخدام الجرانيت لقلة قابليته 

للتآكل وصلابته وبقاء اللمعة مدة أطول بكثير بعد الجلاء وتعدد ألوانه 

وعدم تأثره بالمواد الحمضية ولا ينصح باستخدام الرخام الفاتح لتغيير ألوانه 

وهناك مواد صناعية بديلة للرخام والجرانيت

 مثل الكوريان 

وهو متوفر بألوان متعددة 

ولكنه يتأثر بدرجات الحرارة العالية 

ويفقد بريقه مع الاستخدام

 ولكن يمكن إعادة تلميعه وإصلاح أي شروخ 


أو كسر به بصورة 

أسهل من الجرانيت والرخام.



 
إنتظرونى


يتبــــع

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

كيف أصمم المطبخ ؟؟ 
المعروف أن في المطبخ ثلاث محطات عمل أساسية هي : 
1- حوض الغسيل 
2- الثلاجة 
3- الموقد
و هذه المحطات هي ما يشكل رؤوس المثلث الثلاثة بحيث تقاس أضلاع المثلث من مركز كل من 
حوض الغسيل , الثلاجة , الموقد.
بحيث تكون الثلاجة في أقرب مكان للباب، فلا يضطر من يريد استخدامها للمرور إلى داخل المطبخ،
ويكون الحوض في أقرب مكان للإضاءة أو الشباك، أما الموقد ففي أقرب مكان لمصدر التهوية.
و لأفضل النتائج يفضل أن يتراوح محيط المثلث من ( 4-8 متر ) و كل ضلع للمثلث يجب أن لا يقل طوله
عن ( 1,25 متر) و لا يزيد عن عن (2.75متر).


بالنسبة بقى لتصميم المطبخ هناك خمسة تصميمات أساسية يمكن اعتماد أحدها على أساس معطيات كل حالة و حسب جغرافية المطبخ و مساحته …

1- اعتماد الخط المستقيم في المطابخ التي لا يتجاوز عرضها( 1,60م ) بحيث يكون الأثاث موزعاً كله على جدار واحد و بالتالي لن يحتاج لمثلث عمل لصغر حجمه عادة .












يتبع

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*مطبخ خط مفرد مع جزيرة* 
* 

*توفر جزيرة المطبخ سطح عمل ومساحة تخزين إضافيين. وهي تسهّل أيضاً لعدة أشخاص العمل في وقت واحد داخل المطبخ. 

إذا أردت يمكنك تزويد الجزيرة بحوض أو بفرن/موقد إضافي. 

ولكن قبل أن تقرري ذلك، تأكدي أولاً من إمكانية توصيل مواسير الماء والصرف الصحي، الكهرباء وشفاط الموقد إلى الجزيرة. وتأكدي كذلك من وجود سطح عمل بين الموقد والحوض حتى لا تضطري إلى المشي عدة خطوات أثناء حملك أشياء ساخنة. 
ستحتاجين إلى غرفة مطبخ كبيرة لتنفيذ هذا التصميم. 
يجب أن تكون هناك مسافة 120 سم على الأقل بين الخزانات والجزيرة للتأكد من أن لديك مساحة كافية للحركة وفتح الأبواب والأدراج



*
*
*
*
*
*
*

*مطبخ السفينة (صفان متوازيان)* 

يتيح لك مطبخ السفينة محطتين جيدتين للعمل والتخزين على حائطين متقابلين. وهذه تعتبر ميزة كبيرة توجد في مطبخ حيت يكون تحضير الطعام هو محور الاهتمام. 

مطبخ السفينة لا يتطلب مساحة كبيرة وهو حل جيد للغاية إذا كان لديك باب أو نافذة في نهاية الغرفة. 

حاولي تجنب وضع مساحات العمل في مواجهة بعضهم مباشرة ليتسنى لشخصين العمل بحرية دون مزاحمة. 

يجب أن تكون هناك مسافة 120 سم على الأقل تفصل بين ضفتي الخزانات للتأكد من توفر مساحة كافية لديك للحركة وفتح الأبواب والأدراج. 
إذا قمت بوضع الموقد/الفرن والحوض/غسالة الصحون على جانب واحد من الضفة والثلاجة/الفريزر على الضفة الأخرى، ستكونين قادرة على فتح الأبواب على ضفتين متقابلتين في نفس الوقت. 
كما تقللين أيضاً مخاطر إراقة الأشياء والحوادث بعدم حمل القدور، المقالي والأطباق الساخنة بين الضفتين.


توزيع الموجودات على خطين مستقيمين متوازيين هو حل مرغوب في المطابخ المستطيلة الشكل على أن لا يقل عرضها عن (2.40م)

_*
*
*
*
*

_*مطبخ على شكل*

*L *  
* 

*المطبخ على شكل L يعد تصميماً عملياً يعطي مساحات عمل وتخزين جيدة. 
وهذا هو التصميم الأكثر شيوعاً ويعتبر مثالياً للغاية إذا أردت طاولة طعام أو جزيرة صغيرة في المطبخ. 
عند تقسيم محطات العمل بين حائطين متصلين بهذه الطريقة، فإنك تحصلين على مثلث عمل جيد. 
وعند إبقائك سطح عمل بين كل موقد/فرن، حوض/غسالة الصحون و الثلاجة/الفريزر – فإنك تقللين مخاطر إراقة الأشياء وتحفظين المكان من أن يصبح مزدحماً. 
هذا التصميم مناسب للمطابخ المربعة أو المستطيلة فيتم توزيع الأثاث على جدارين يشكلان زاوية ... و هذا أكثرها استخداماً لمرونة الحركة فيها 







يتبع

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*مطبخ على شكل*

* U*المطبخ على شكل U يعتبر التصميم الأفضل للطهي وتحضير الطعام، حيث يكون كل شيء في متناول اليد. 
يتيح لك هذا التصميم استغلال المساحة إلى أقصي درجة لعمليتي الطهي والتخزين. مثلث العمل ممتاز للغاية! ويمكن لشخصين العمل سوياً في المطبخ بكل سهولة. 
ولكن من المهم أن تضعي في اعتبارك أنك بحاجة إلى مساحة كبيرة لعمل مطبخ على شكل U. 
تجنبي وضع تخطيط لأسطح العمل بمسافة صغيرة تفصل بين الضفتين حتى يتسنى لشخصين العمل سوياً شكل مريح دون مزاحمة بعضهما البعض. 
يجب أن تكون هناك مسافة 120 سم على الأقل بين ضفتي الخزانات للتأكد من أن لديك مساحة كافية. 

و هذا الحل يسمح بتقريب منطقة مثلث العمل ,

 لكن هذا التصميم لا يناسب المطابخ التي تقل مساحتها عن عشرة أمتار مربعة 

وهذا التصميم ممتاز لمن يريد أن يفتح شباك من المطبخ للصالة المجاورة 


 
يتبع

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*قبل أن تقرري اى تصميم تختارينه*
*أدرسي قياسات مطبخك جيداً*
*من حيث الشكل الذي سيكون عليه*
*فهل المساحة لاتسمح سوى بضلع واحد*
؟
*أم بضلعين متوازيين*
*؟*

*أم يناسبنا شكل حرف الـ L أكثر*

*؟*
*أم تسمح لنا المساحة بأن يكون على شكل U*
*؟*




*إرفعي مقاساتك بيدك*






خذي قياسات غرفة مطبخك بأخذك لقياسات غرفة المطبخ بشكل كامل ودقيق قدر الإمكان عند بداية عملية تخطيط المطبخ سوف يجعل الأمر سهلاً. ابدئي بوضع مخطط لغرفة مطبخك...



*1.* خذي القياس من الأرضية إلى السقف، أيضاً المسافة الفاصلة بين الجدران والمسافة من الزاوية إلى الباب. كذلك قومي بتسجيل أي شيء مركّب بشكل بارز في الغرفة، مثل المدفأة، الأنابيب، شفاط الهواء، زوايا خاصة وأي تفاصيل هندسية أخرى ذات شأن. 


*2.* الخطوة التالية، قومي بأخذ قياسات الأبواب والنوافذ وكذلك ارتفاع وبعد كل منها عن الأرضية والسقف وأطراف الجدران. إنها فكرة جيدة أن تقومي بوضع علامات على الرسم التخطيطي تبين المسافة التي تحتاجينها للأبواب والنوافذ كي تفتح. إذا كنت تخططين لوضع خزانة أسفل النافذة، تذكّري أن المسافة الأدنى التي تفصل إطار النافذة عن الأرضية يجب أن تكون 90 سم على الأقل، ويفضل أن تكون 105 سم . 


*3.* سجّلي مواقع المقابس الكهربائية الحالية، مفاتيح الكهرباء، توصيلات الماء والغاز . تذكّري أن هذه الأشياء قد تنقل لمكان آخر لكي تلائم مطبخك الجديد. ضعي علامات تبين المواقع التقريبية التي تودين أن تضعي فيها المقابس والمفاتيح الكهربائية والتوصيلات







وقد نحتار فى جسم المطبخ هل استعمل الخشب ام الالومنيوم ؟
عندما نقرر تصميم مطبخنا يذهب التفكير فى البداية الى الخشب 
لكن ماهو الخشب الملائم لتنفيد هده المهمة..



- أنواع الخشب :
يفضل استخدام أنواع الأخشاب التي تتميز بالصلابة وتتحمل الأبخرة والرطوبة وكذلك درجات الحرارة العالية ومن أنواع الخشب التي يفضل العمل بها في المطبخ (القرو ، الزان) 
 وتعتبر أكثر الأخشاب ملائمة نظراً لصلابتهم وقلة نسبة الرطوبة فيهم ويكون معامل الانكماش والتمدد فيهم أقل ما يكون ويمكن أن يكون بلونهم الطبيعي الفاتح أو صبغها بأي لون مطلوب . 
كذلك يمكن استخدام حشوة خشب M.D.F
جسم المطبخ الداخلى يجب ان يكون من الألمنيوم هو الأقوى للتحمل
*أما الأبواب والدلف والأدراج والأرفف الظاهرة*
*فمن الأفضل أن تكون من الخشب المعالج*
*ويسمى بالسوق M D F*
*وهو خشب مُصنع ولكنه معالج بطريقة* *تجعله يتحمل الأبخرة الدائمة* *فإما أن يُصبغ بمواد زجاجية تقاوم تلك الأبخرة*
*وتعطيه لمعة جذابة مع التحكم بدرجة اللون*
*ويعطيك إنطباع الأخشاب الطبيعية تماماً*
**


*وإما أن يكون مُلبس بمادة بلاستيكية*
*تُسمى P V C أو الفينيل*
*وكثيراً مانراه على* *بعض أنواع الستائر المودرن*
*أو أرضيات ولكن بسماكة أكثر كثافة*
**

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

ديزاين المطبخ لابد ان يكون لك راى فيه 
 

ديزاين الكرانيش -


  




الأبواب 

ومساكاتها




لدينا مادة ثانية يمكن ان نستخدمها هي الالمنيوم.. 
 

الألمونيوم : 


يتميز بأنه غير مسامي وبالتالي فهو أقل ملائمة لبقاء الحشرات وكذلك مقاوم للحريق خلاف قوة تحمله ومقاومته للمياه بصورة عامة وسهولة استبدال أي جزء معيب وقت الصيانة.
 
 

 
 

اسطح الوحدات:- 

الجرانيت والرخام : 


يعتبر أكثر المواد ملائمة لأسطح الأعداد في المطبخ ويرجع ذلك لأنهم أكثر المواد صلابة وأقلها تأثير بالرطوبة والحرارة ويفضل استخدام الجرانيت لقلة قابليته للتآكل وصلابته وبقاء اللمعة مدة أطول بكثير بعد الجلاء وتعدد ألوانه وعدم تأثره بالمواد الحمضية ولا ينصح باستخدام الرخام الفاتح لتغيير ألوانه.
هناك مواد صناعية بديلة للرخام والجرانيت مثل الكوريان وهو متوفر بألوان متعددة ولكنه يتأثر بدرجات الحرارة العالية ويفقد بريقه مع الاستخدام ولكن يمكن إعادة تلميعه وإصلاح أي شروخ أو كسر به بصورة أسهل من الجرانيت والرخام.  

 






 
 

الفورميكا : 


يمكن استخدام الفورميكا في كسوة وحدات المطبخ من الداخل باللصق ومن مميزاتها أنها تعطي سطح لامع سهل التنظيف خالي من العيوب التقليدية الموجودة في الخشب ومن عيوبها انفصالها في حالة ضعف أو سوء مادة اللصق وفي حالة وجود رطوبة

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

تخطيط المطبخ من الداخل والخارج

 
 

 

 

*من الداخل... لمطبخ اكثر كفاءة يجب حفظ الأشياء قريبة من* 
*الأماكن التى تستعملينها بكثرة .*
*ونعني بهذا وجود القدور، المقالي والبهارات قريبة من الموقد،* 
*
*
*وحفظ الكؤوس والصحون فوق أو إلى جانب لحوض وغسالة* 
*الاطباق وتخزين مواد البقالة قريباً من منصة العمل.* 
*
*
** 

 

*إذا كان يتوجب عليك تناول الأشياء من أماكن عالية جداً* 
*أو الانحناء بشدة إلى الأسفل لجلب أشياء ضرورية،* 
*فهذا يعني إلى حد كبير إنها ليست في موقعها المثالي.

*
**
*
*
*والخارج...* 
*التخزين الذكي لا يجب أن يقتصر على الداخل فقط،* 
*فهناك حلول تخزين يسهل الوصول إليها مثل منصات تجفيف* 
*الصحون المركبة على الحائط، حاملات أدوات الطعام،* 
*
*
*أرفف الأكواب، القضبان المغناطيسية للسكاكين، وكذلك السلال،* 
*الخطافات والحاملات، المنصات المنظمة والموفرة للمكان.*
*كما أن معظم أحواضنا يمكن استكمالها بملحقات عملية مثل صينية* 
*تجفيف صحون ملائمة، سلال الشطف وألواح التقطيع والتي توفر لك* 
*المزيد من المكان للعمل.*
*كل هذا سنتعرف عليه لاحقا*

*


يتبع 







*

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع جميل جدا يا ايمان وأنا عاشقة للديكور والتصميمات
انا تصفحته بسرعة وعجبتنى الصور أوى وان شاء الله هاطلعه على مهل فى متسع من الوقت
أنا عايزة أقولك انى بحب الخشب أوى والنحت البارز والغائر فيه..
وموش الخشب المصنع والمبطن والحركات دى..دى أصلا حاجات ماتستحملش اوى الحرارة والرطوبة..غير انها جافة..
أنا بحب الخشب القرو والزان وبلونهم الأصلى اللى متلمع بس أو بالبنى المحروق 
وأنا شخصياً مطبخى اخترته خشب برغم انى كان ممكن اجيبه أى حاجة تانية من المودرن دى
بس بحب الخشب فعلا ملمسه ولونه وشكله الفطرى 
هوا خشب كله بقوايم زان لها أشكال حرة لطيفة جدا ومبتكرة..
وبحس معاه بالألفة والحنان ..هههههههههههه
أشكرك وممكن أرجع تانى
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

*جميل اوي الموضوع يا قمراية
وفي افكار جميلة لكل اشكال المطابخ
شكرا علي الفكرة الرائعة
دمتِ بخير*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

نفس الشى ندى

أنا كمان عاشقه للديكور والتصميمات وبينا هيكون حوارات كتير

بس خلينى هلا أرحب بالعزيزه ام أحمد

لو اعرف ان موضوعى هيخلينا نشوفك أم أحمد كنت من زمان عملته

تحيه مسائيه من العاصمه اللندنيه إلى امستردام الهولنديه

نورتى أم أحمد وعساكِ طيبه وبخير دايما

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> موضوع جميل جدا يا ايمان وأنا عاشقة للديكور والتصميمات





> انا تصفحته بسرعة وعجبتنى الصور أوى وان شاء الله هاطلعه على مهل فى متسع من الوقت
> أنا عايزة أقولك انى بحب الخشب أوى والنحت البارز والغائر فيه..
> وموش الخشب المصنع والمبطن والحركات دى..دى أصلا حاجات ماتستحملش اوى الحرارة والرطوبة..غير انها جافة..
> أنا بحب الخشب القرو والزان وبلونهم الأصلى اللى متلمع بس أو بالبنى المحروق 
> وأنا شخصياً مطبخى اخترته خشب برغم انى كان ممكن اجيبه أى حاجة تانية من المودرن دى
> بس بحب الخشب فعلا ملمسه ولونه وشكله الفطرى 
> هوا خشب كله بقوايم زان لها أشكال حرة لطيفة جدا ومبتكرة..
> وبحس معاه بالألفة والحنان ..هههههههههههه
> أشكرك وممكن أرجع تانى





هلا ندوش

أنا كمان بحب الخشب فى المطابخ بس مابحب النحت الغائر فيه عشان بيحتاج تنضيف كتير

انا بحب الملمس الناعم وأنا مطبخى كده خشب أرو مع حشو ال m d f ولونه ابيض

ورغم انه فاتح لكن مابيحتاج مجهود تنضيف زى الخشب الغائر يادوب فوطه مبلله مادة تنضيف وتمسحيه بيها

رغم عارفه طبعا إن الإستيل أرقى بس بحبه فى أنواع الموبيليا التانيه انما المطبخ لأ


بس لما أجى اغيره هعمله غامق كتغيير




نورتينى ندوش


**************************************************  ********************


بعض النصائح العملية 
 

اتبعي قياسات ومتطلبات المساحة الأدنى التي يوصي بها أخصائيونا وسيكون من السهل العمل في مطبخك. فكّري حول الجوانب العملية عندما تخططين لأماكن وضع الخزانات. هذه الأمور ذات تأثير بالغ على مدى سهولة عمليات الغسيل، الطهي، فتح الأبواب والأدراج – ومهام المطبخ الأخرى.

لجعل الموضوع أكثر يسراً بالنسبة لك قمنا بتقسيم هذا الفصل إلى أربعة أجزاء:

*سطح العمل*، *الموقد/الفرن*، *الحوض*، *الخزانات والأدراج*.


*سطح العمل* 
إن أفضل مكان لتحضير الطعام هو فوق سطح العمل بين الموقد والحوض ولذلك من المهم أن تكون مساحة هذه المنطقة كبيرة بشكل كاف. نحن نوصي بمسافة 80 سم على الأقل بين الموقد/الفرن والحوض.




إذا كان لديك مطبخ بضفتين متوازيتين، يجب أن تتوفر مسافة 120 سم على الأقل بين الضفتين المتقابلتين. وهذا يضمن مساحة لك– ولشخص آخر– تكفي للعمل في المطبخ دون مزاحمة. ويمكنك فتح الأبواب والأدراج على ضفتي خزانات المطبخ في نفس الوقت.





المسافة الأدنى بين سطح العمل والطرف السفلي من الخزانة العلوية أو شريط الديكور يجب أن تكون 50 سم. إذا كانت الخزانات أكثر انخفاضاً من هذه المسافة، فإنها سوف تعيق الرؤية على سطح العمل.



اجعلي جزيرة المطبخ تقف بثبات وذلك بإنشاء هيكل قاعدة وتثبيته على الأرضية والخزانات. اجعلي الهيكل بارتفاع 16 سم حتى يتسنى لك تغطيته بقاعدة . 



وإذا كنت لا تريدين قاعدة، استخدمي أرجل مع أدوات تثبيت خطافية. إذا كانت جزيرة المطبخ بنفس ارتفاع الخزانات، اختاري مقعد كاونتر بارتفاع 63 سم. إذا أردت مقعداً مرتفعاً أكثر، أضيفي سطح كاونتر يثبت بمساند على خزانة قاعدة واختاري مقعد كاونتر بارتفاع 74 سم.
*
*
*
*
*


*الفرن/الموقد*

الأداء الوظيفي والسلامة هما أكثر الأشياء الهامة التي نضعها في الاعتبار عند تخطيط المساحة حول الفرن/الموقد.





خططي لسطح عمل يكون على الأقل 40 سم – ولكن يفضل 50 سم – على كل جانب من الفرن /الموقد. 



وهذا سيمنحك مساحة كافية لتناول المقالي الساخنة من الموقد ووضعها على لبادة قدر قريبة.

شفّاط الروائح /المروحة يجب تركيبه دائماً مباشرة فوق الموقد. لأسباب تتعلق بالسلامة والأداء العملي، تأكدي من تركيب شفاط الروائح/المروحة على الارتفاع الموصى به من الموقد. سوف تجدي قياسات دقيقة في ورقة التعليمات المرفقة مع المنتج. 



خططي لدرج يستوعب جميع أدوات الطهي. وللقدور والمقالي خططي إما أدراج عميقة تسحب بالكامل مع لبادة درج تلطف الأصوات، تركيبة دوارة تثبت على خزانة قاعدة ركنية أو سلال سلكية تسحب للخارج.


وضع الموقد والفرن في مكانين مختلفين سيجعل عملية الطهي تسير بكفاءة أكثر، خاصة إذا كنتما أكثر من شخصين تعملان في نفس الوقت. إن ميزة أن يكون الفرن في مستوى العين هو أنك لا تحتاجين إلى الانحناء لإدخال وإخراج الصواني من الفرن، 


كما أن الفرن سيكون بعيداً عن متناول الأطفال. إن 90 سم كحد أقصى من الأرضية تعتبر مسافة جيدة للفرن. تأكدي من توفر سطح عمل على جانب الفرن ليكون بمثابة استراحة للأطباق الساخنة.




*
*
*
*

 

*يتبــــــــــــــع*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*تضعي وحدة بها مجموعة من الأدراج بجوار الفرن/الموقد. قد يستخدمها الأطفال كسلم ويصعدوا عليها للوصول إلى الموقد.* 

**

*لا تضعي الفرن أو غسالة الصحون على الزاوية. عندما تفتحين الباب، فإنك تعيقين الخزانة أو الأدراج المجاورة لها.*

**

*يجب أن تتجنبي أيضاً وضع شفاط الروائح بجوار خزانة حائط ركنية، حيث أن ذلك لا يمنحك مساحة كافية لفتح الباب*
*بالكامل.لا تضعي الفرن/الموقد بجوار الحائط. والسبب هو أنك لا تفقدين سطح عمل مهم على الجانب فحسب، بل إن الحائط قد يصبح ساخناً أيضاً وقد يتسخ ببقع الزيت والطعام.* 
*الحوض*

**



*ضعي الحوض وغسالة الصحون متجاورين وسوف ينساب العمل بشكل طبيعي ويصبح الغسيل سهلاً.* 



*ضعي غسالة الصحون بجوار الحوض لكي تجعلي عملية التحميل والإفراغ سهلة وتتجنبي حدوث البقع على الأرض. وجود مساحة عمل 60 - 40 سم بين الحوض وغسالة الصحون سيعطيك مساحة لوضع منصب تجفيف الصحون كما يجعل عملية إفراغ الغسالة من الصحون أسهل كذلك.*

**

*خزّني الأواني الزجاجية، آنية الصيني و أدوات المائدة بجوار الحوض وغسالة الصحون واجعلي عملية تحميل وإفراغ غسالة الصحون أمراً سهلاً. سوف تحتاجين على الأقل إلى درج واحد لأدوات المائدة. إذا أردت توفير مساحة على سطح العمل، فكّري في وضع قضيب للتعليق وعليه منصب تجفيف الصحون وتثبيت حامل لأدوات المائدة على الحائط.*
**



*قبل وضع الحوض أسفل نافذة تفتح للداخل، تأكدي من ارتفاع خزانة القاعدة وحنفية الخلاط. فإذا كانت حنفية الخلاط مرتفعة جداً فسوف تعيق فتح النافذة.*
**

*تجنّبي وضع الحوض بجوار الحائط أو في طرف خزانة القاعدة، حيث أن ذلك سيجعلك تفقدين مساحة عمل هامة على الجانب. حوض DOMSJ&Ouml; يثبت على جانبي خزانات قاعدة ولذا يتطلب تركيبه بين خزانتي قاعدة.*
**




**





*يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*الاضاءة فى المطبخ* 


*إنّ توزيع الإضاءة في المطبخ أمر في غاية الأهمية ،ومن الأمور التي يجب دراستها جيداً ،وسنستعرض عدة نماذج لتوزيع الإضاءة بقدر كافي في المطبخ.....* 
*الاضاءة الطبيعية تتمثل فى النور الطبيعى من الشبابيك* 
*الاضاءة الصناعية :-*  
*-الإضاءة السقفية الكبيرة* 
** 


** 

*وتكون متمركزة في المنطقة الوسطى من سقف المطبخ ، وتكون عبارة عن كمية كبيرة من الإضاءة بحيث يتوزع الضوء على كل جهات المطبخ .* 

*2- الإضاءة لنقاط معينة من مناطق المطبخ* 
** 


*ويتم فيها إختيار أكثر المناطق إستخداماً كمنطقة الحوض أو منطقة الطبخ .و تكون طبيعية او صناعية*  

*3-الإضاءة المتدلية* 

** 
** 


*وتكون في أعلى جزيرة المطبخ أو الكاونتر أو طاولة الطعام* 
*هناك الاضاءة داخل الوحدات بتدى شكل جمالى* 

*ملاحظة* 
 
*مصدر الموضوع.....مواقع مختلفة خاصة بالديكور* 


*يتبــــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*الخزانات والأدراج*




إيجاد  الأشياء في مطبخك يصبح عملية سهلة عندما تكون المواد التموينية وأدوات المطبخ  محفوظة داخل أدراج تنزلق بنعومة، وتمتد بالكامل ورف حفظ أطعمة يسحب للخارج.  



يكون  لديك رؤية كاملة لما بالداخل ويمكنك الوصول للأشياء وأخذها من الداخل. إذا كان لديك  مطبخاً صغيراً يمكنك استخدام خزاناتك بشكل كامل بوضع الادراج التي تمتد بالكامل في  الخزانات القليلة العمق والمرتفعة. أو ركّبي أرجل إلى خزانات الحائط واستخدميها  كخزانات مع أدراج.




ضعي 5  قطع حشوة بين الخزانة والحائط للتأكد من وجود مساحة كافية لفتح الأدراج والأبواب  بالكامل. هذا مهم للغاية خاصة إذا كان لديك سلال سلكية تسحب للخارج وإذا لم يكن  الحائط مستوياً تماماً.

اذا  كنت تريدين وضع خزانة حائط في زاوية بجوار النافذة، أنهي العمل بقطعة حشوة هناك  أيضاً. وبعدها لن يكون هناك ثمة داعي للقلق حول قضبان الستارة أو أي شيء آخر يعيق  الطريق عندما تفتحين الباب.


لا  تضعي الأدراج على زاوية. عندما تفتحين أحد الأدراج فقد يصطدم بباب أو مقبض الخزانة  المجاورة أو يعيق الدخول إليها.


تجنّبي وضع وحدة درج في ركن مع خزانة زاوية متصلة قياس 120  سم. وإذا كان محتّماّ ذلك، ضعي حشوة  بينهما.




_وبكده الموضوع إنتهى

لكن مع اى شئ جديد هلاقيه

هيكون معاكم هنا




خالص تحياتى



بنــت مصـريــه
_

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*السلام عليكم* 

*جبتلكم اليوم المطابخ*
*تم ترشيحها من قبل خبراء الديكور...وكان التصويت عليها من قبل الجمهور من خلال استفتاء عن طريق الإنترنت*

*سنبدء من المركز العاشر وصولا الى المركز الأول*



*المركز العاشر*

*مطبخ المستقبل*
*Pininfarina وهي نفس الشركة المصممة لسيارات فيراري الشهيرة*





*المطبخ الإختزالي*

*السقف فوق الجزيرة عبارة عن قطعة فنية معدنية صممت خصيصا بواسطة فنان من فينيسيا وصمم بطريقة خاصة لتنشر الضوء الساطع القادم من السكاي لايت الموجود اعلاه الى انحاء المطبخ*









*مطبخ روستيك ( فلاحي)* 

*المذهل في هذا التصميم ان هذا المطبخ يحتوي على شجرة تفاح حقيقية في وسطه و الإنارة معلقة على اغصان الشجرة.........والأكثر من ذلك ان جميع مخارج الكهرباء مخفية داخل الجرانيت و لا تظهر الا عند كبس ازرار معينة*








*مطبخ حديث*








*مطبخ فيكتوري*

*نسبة الى العهد الفيكتوري و يتميز بأعمال خشبية زخرفية*






*المركز الخامس*

*مطبخ صديق للبيئة*

*تصميم مستوحى من المطبخ الآسيوي*
*ارضية من خشب البامبو اللون.... الأحمر و الأخضر و الإستنليس ستيل كافية لإعطاء هذا المطبخ روح آسيوية و للتأكيد على الروح اليابانية لهذا المطبخ اضاف المصمم خزانة عصرية مستوحاة من التصميم الياباني لإستخدامها لتخزين الخزفيات و الفضيات* 
*الأجهزة و الإنارة منخفضة الفولتية مما تعمل على توفير الطاقة و المال* 
*ابواب ممتدة من الأرضية للسقف تساعد على دخول الضوؤ ة تمنح المطبخ اطلالة رائعة على الخارج*






المركز الرابع

*المطبخ الفرنسي*
*







الركن المخصص لفرن البتزا و مستلزماتها

















*

تفتكرو فى عندنا مساحات تسمح بتقليد التصميمات دى ؟

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

النهارده فكرت أجيب لكم حاجه جديده

وخاصة ان هنا فى حاجه إسمها فن الديكوباج وبيستعملوه فى حجات كتير للديكور

فعملت بحث على جوجل ولاقيته فعلا موجود


ن الديكوباج عبارة عن تقصيص لبعض الصور لتلصق  على   قطعه اثاث تقليدا لاحدى اللوحات

ويسمى هذا الفن بفن الانسان الفقير لانه في قديم الزمان هؤلاء الذين لا يستطيعون استئجار فنان ليزين اثاثهم
قامو قص باستخدام قصاصات ومعاجين  على اثاثهم وقامو بعد ذلك بدهنها بطبقه ورنيش 

ازدهر هذا الفن في اوروبا في القرن الثامن عشر
والتاسع عشر
وكثير من الصناديق والصحون والطاولات كانت من المعتقد انها مرسومه باليد
واتضح بعد فترة انها عبارة عن صور تم لصقها
بواسطه فنان حرفي



وهو القص واللصق
وهناك عدة طرق لهذا الفن
منها الديكوباج العادى والديكوباج ثلاثى الابعاد
وكل صوره عليها الشرح بالتفصيل 
الادوات للديكوباج العادي"الذي في الصور"
مناديل سفره ورقيه عليها الرسومات(الخاصه بالحفلات)
او رسومات من مجلات قديمه
غراء ابيض من محل البويات
ورنيش للتلميع
فرشه ناعمه
الوان اى نوع
ملاحظه: تدهنى الغراء المخفف بالماء فوق الرسمه ولا تخافى من اللون 
الابيض الخاص بالغراء لانه سيختفى بعد ما ينشف
انتظروا المزييييييييييييييييييييييد.......

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*



نموذج اخر.

 



ذه بعض النمادج التي صنعت بنفس الطريقة

لخامات المطلوبه للعمل وهى بسيطه ومتوفره فى كل المكتبات والسوبر ماركت
الادوات المطلوبه للعمل
فرشاة ناعمة
اسفنجة يستحسن ان تكون قديمة
الوان اكريليك
غراء ابيض
ورنيش (فيرني
مناديل ورقيه ملونه
فخار او صوانى خشبيه او برطمانات زجاجيه
مناديل ورقيه ملونه







*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

مجموعة ديزاينات لمطابخ مودرن








**

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

**

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

وهنا مجموعه للمطابخ الكلاسبك

بصراحه اروع وأجمل


 :36 3 12: 





** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


**

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


**

----------


## زهره

ياريت كفايه والله 
هههههههههههههههههههه
يسلم زوقك

----------


## سوما

بنت مصرية ,,
بجد موضوع هايل فكرة ومجهود , :xmas 7: , وأخر مشاركات حلوة اوووووووووى ,,
تسلمى  :f2:

----------

